# Chevrolet Cruze’s CVT Coming Sooner Than Expected



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2018/03/chevrolet-cruzes-cvt-coming-sooner-expected/


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My guess is that it will be paired to the 1.5L non-turbo engine in that lineup as a new "Eco" model or something of the sort. Or a non-US model.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> My guess is that it will be paired to the 1.5L non-turbo engine in that lineup as a new "Eco" model or something of the sort. Or a non-US model.



That would be my guess as well.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

Right now the only CVT vehicle Ive driven that I could possibly live with is in the Civic. I didnt notice it too much - all other vehicles with them feel like a rubber band in the transmission. I had a rental Corolla for a week and it drove me nuts. Hopefully GM can get the programming right such that any 'gear changes' happen without what I like to call the 'stretching out' effect most CVTs have.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

CVT...isn’t that what they put in golf carts, snowmobiles and RZRs?


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

One of the reasons I went with Cruze is because I could have it without a CVT.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

What's CVT?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

snowwy66 said:


> What's CVT?


Imagine a blender. They're transmissions that have no gears and sound TERRIBLE when holding revs.


----------



## hsr1hsr1 (Nov 6, 2017)

Too bad the CVT is coming. Can't leave well enough alone. There is a new 6 speed automatic trans in the second generation Cruze. Hope that it will turn out to be reliable. Most new things have bugs that take years to work out. (ex #1 cylinders now cracking in the new 1.4) . I have not talked to anyone that likes the Auto Start/Stop feature. I regularly drive a friend's 2014 Corolla with a CVT . Noisy and whines a lot. Another friend has a 2007 Nissan Versa with 180,000 km and the CVT is quiet. Cruze and other car sales are dropping because of the shift to SUV,s, but GM is also turning off people by putting things into the cars that most don't want. We abandoned CVT transmissions on conveyor drives when I worked in industry, because they were constantly wearing out, and breaking down.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think it'll only be on Eco models. GM and Ford just spent *a lot* of money developing the excellent 9AT.

Ironically, CVTs are made livable by faking shift points so that they seem more like a normal transmission. They are more efficient - but one can only handle so much efficiency when it comes at the price of your sanity.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

I think an ideal CVT would be ok. Problem is, they're fragile, can't handle torque. So the computer allows the engine to rev before 'engaging' the wheels. Does this so it makes it through the warranty period. They tend to crap out early, don't they?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I remember reading about this GM CVT. If I recall it was going to be a completely in house design. I'm not a huge fan of CVT's, but done right they really aren't that bad. Nissan is still using their 2.5L run of the mill 4 banger. With the new CVT in the Altima they claim 37-38 mpg. That's a huge car vs. a Cruze. Could be interesting if they get it right.

I just hope that GM remembers the problems with Saturn Vue's with their last attempt at CVT's. Get it right, buyers can't handle another round of CVT deployment like that from GM.

I'm not sure I'd want a first year CVT. Let them get the kinks out of it. Specifically the programming.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

This is a definitive no no for me. :sleep006::sleep006:


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Hate CVT!

ALthough, I have to say,
CVT makes sense for the city!
At highway speeds, a CVT uses more energy than a regular transmission, resulting in lower MPG.
It also generates much more heat, and wears out a lot faster.
But for the city, a CVT is pretty desirable!
No more shifting gears in start-stop traffic!
One thing I hate about manual (and automatic) cars, no matter how tall their gearing is, is shifting between 1st to 3rd gear.
It's like the needle flies from zero to redline, before you can even shift the car into another gear.
Or staying in 2nd gear, 4k rpm, just because you're not sure if the car in front of you is going to stop (like he usually does, right after you have shifted into a higher gear).

For start-stop traffic, CVTs are phenomenal!
City driving, traffic jams.

But for highways, manual is still best (depending on final gear ratio).


----------



## JohnARM (Dec 19, 2017)

I really don't care as long as they keep the manual's. That having been said, I hate CVT's. I will not own any car with one. Leave snowmobile transmissions in snowmobiles!


----------



## oldmillxxx (Jan 15, 2018)

Have one on my 2008 Dodge Caliber and love it. Very smooth, never an issue. From what I have been told, they carry a lifetime warranty. I don't know about GM, but that was nice on my Caliber. 160000+ miles and still going strong. My daughter currently drives it. Runs like a top.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Whatever happend to this:

Next-Gen 2016 Chevy Cruze To Offer New 7-Speed Dual-Clutch | GM Authority









Why only in China? Apart from annoyingly "economic" early up shifts (thing needs a sport mode) it's pretty decent.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

IPhantom said:


> Whatever happend to this:
> 
> Next-Gen 2016 Chevy Cruze To Offer New 7-Speed Dual-Clutch | GM Authority
> 
> ...


They don't do well in the American market (with the exception of VWs DSG). Surprisingly people seem more accepting of CVTs than auto reviewers would like them to believe. And I guess the Ford/GM FWD 9 speeds have come to market now, although both soldier on with the old 6 speeds in a lot of vehicles still. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MyPremier (Mar 18, 2018)

I purchased a 2016 Cruze Premier for me and a 2016 Spark for my daughter. The Cruze gets better gas mileage than the Spark both in the city and (especially) on the highway. I'm not sure the Spark has overdrive! It doesn't feel like it coasts when you let off the gas at highway speeds. The Spark gets about 38mpg on the highway, while my Cruze gets 44mpg (gas engine). And yes, I've tested it with me driving both cars, so it's not the driver. CVT stinks.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Like someone said earlier in this thread...CVT's don't belong in cars but they are great in snowmobiles.


----------



## bpl0807 (Feb 5, 2018)

When a CVT is designed right and has a very refined tune to keep the RPMs as low as possible to eliminate the obnoxious drone and provide excellent fuel economy, I don't really mind them.
For example, the Honda CVTs that have been implemented into the current 10th gen Civics and late model Accords feel really nice to drive if you ask me.
However, I absolutely hate when automakers tune them to mimic fake gears as it entirely defeats the purpose of the CVT and really makes it more annoying to drive because in the back of my mind I know there are no true "gears". Hopefully GMs CVT is comparable to Honda's or some of the more proper feeling ones that Nissan has put out but with much better reliability than Nissan's lol.


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

I chose the Cruze Premier over a Honda Civic EX, in large part because the Cruze has a 6-speed tranny and the Civic has a CVT, which I detest. I can live with the annoying stop-start "feature", but I found a way to disable it anyway (L6).


----------



## ditty8107 (May 25, 2018)

CVT works very well for a fully electric car you can maintain the power/efficiency spot in the motor. However my belief is that gas engines will always have there own variances with temp and altitudes being a constantly changing varible. As such CVT without perfect programming wouldn't necessarily be a benefit that is truly realized. But hey I enjoy old school so I went after the manual. Which sort of off subject I read was not going to be an option for 2019...


----------

